# Just some photos of the  farm life i live..



## Photo Lady (May 27, 2019)




----------



## jesssica_ (May 27, 2019)

Your horses are beautiful! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff15 (May 28, 2019)

Interesting set...................


----------



## stapo49 (May 28, 2019)

Beautiful images and place to live.  Especially like the 1 and 4.


----------



## Photo Lady (May 28, 2019)

jesssica_ said:


> Your horses are beautiful!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you Jessica... this is a mother and son Quarter Horse.. the mom is 34 yrs old.. the son is 23.. we also have another of her sons who is 30 years old and one old Belgian.. all were born on our little farm..


----------



## Photo Lady (May 28, 2019)

stapo49 said:


> Beautiful images and place to live.  Especially like the 1 and 4.


thank you.. i like one and 4 too.. we planted all those pines trees in front and now i cannot see the road.. use to be an old apple orchid ..


----------



## edsland (May 28, 2019)

Lovely place to live...


----------



## Photo Lady (May 28, 2019)

edsland said:


> Lovely place to live...


thank you..


----------



## Flying Panda (May 28, 2019)

I love #1.


----------



## jesssica_ (May 28, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> jesssica_ said:
> 
> 
> > Your horses are beautiful!
> ...



Wow!! That is old! My Quarter horse mare is 19 years old today and her son is going to be 9 on June 4th! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Photo Lady (May 28, 2019)

jesssica_ said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > jesssica_ said:
> ...


----------



## Photo Lady (May 28, 2019)

Flying Panda said:


> I love #1.


thank you.. my FAVORITE too


----------



## Photo Lady (May 28, 2019)

jesssica_ said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > jesssica_ said:
> ...


thank you Jessica... this is a mother and son Quarter Horse.. the mom is 34 yrs old.. the son is 23.. we also have another of her sons who is 30 years old and one old Belgian.. all were born on our little farm..


----------



## smoke665 (May 28, 2019)

You live a very amazing life!! Great set.


----------



## Photo Lady (May 28, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> You live a very amazing life!! Great set.


thank you.. i never thought of it as amazing.. but it is peaceful...


----------



## smoke665 (May 28, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > You live a very amazing life!! Great set.
> ...



I grew up on a farm and still have farming operations. The home place is in the middle of 35 acres, on a high ridge, in the valley. Any day in the fields, pastures or woods is amazing for me. Never fail to see something special.


----------



## Photo Lady (May 28, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > smoke665 said:
> ...


oh this is so true.. love love nature all around me.. skies at night that shine with brilliant stars.. peaceful and serene.. and i agree always so much to see and feel..


----------



## Winona (May 31, 2019)

Very nice place. Love all the critters. I like the photo of Lucky peeking from behind the bush.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 1, 2019)

Winona said:


> Very nice place. Love all the critters. I like the photo of Lucky peeking from behind the bush.


thank you.. yes Lucky made me laugh.. he can be so much fun.. he actually loves the chickens and turkeys..but they don't know that..


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Jun 2, 2019)

All very nice but that chicken with its head through the wire is the one for me. I also find the last photo very appealing.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 2, 2019)

Fred von den Berg said:


> All very nice but that chicken with its head through the wire is the one for me. I also find the last photo very appealing.


thank you Fred


----------



## dennybeall (Jun 2, 2019)

Good photos. Especially like the dog peeking out of the bushes. I do hate to see horses in the field wearing their halter though.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 2, 2019)

dennybeall said:


> Good photos. Especially like the dog peeking out of the bushes. I do hate to see horses in the field wearing their halter though.


thank you.. i don't like halters much either.. but it is for safety..


----------



## dennybeall (Jun 3, 2019)

Interesting, the reasons many people do not leave halters on in the field is the halters can catch on tree limbs, fences, their or other horses hoofs and other obstructions and since horses are prey animals and will spook at the smallest thing, they can injure themselves trying to get free.
Like everything involving horses there are differing opinions.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 3, 2019)

dennybeall said:


> Interesting, the reasons many people do not leave halters on in the field is the halters can catch on tree limbs, fences, their or other horses hoofs and other obstructions and since horses are prey animals and will spook at the smallest thing, they can injure themselves trying to get free.
> Like everything involving horses there are differing opinions.


I agree to some extent.. but for us.. we have had these guys  since they were born on the farm.. oldest is 33 yrs and youngest in 20's..mom and son go in one pasture and one in another and one in another.. there is nothing in the pasture.. except one tree.. we only put them out when we are here..otherwise they are in their stalls with no halter.. they lived this long because we watch them constantly.. and for one i need halter on him to pull him up when he sits like a dog from arthritis.. but i agree in some pastures the halter could be a hazard...


----------

